# Kann man damit diese spiele spielen?



## dieterbohlen (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
wollte mal wissen ob man mit diesem Notebook:
Acer TravelMate 5760G-2414G64Mnsk silber Core i5-2410M GT540M
diese spiele spielen kann:
Far Cry 2
CoD MW1
CoD MW2
NFS Shift 2
Danke


----------



## Blutengel (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kann man damit diese spiele spielen???*

Hmm, also CoD geht bestimmt, FarCry 2 wirste die Einstellungen wohl ziemlich runter schrauben müssen. Spiele das selbst ab und zu und schaffe es loker meine HD6850 bis 100% zu bringen und dann hab ich noch DirectX 9 eingestellt


----------



## kress (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kann man damit diese spiele spielen???*

NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Hier mal die Grafikkarte im Test. Von der Cpu her sollte es passen, denke die Gpu wird zuerst limitieren bei den Spielen.
Da bei dem Notebook für die Grafikkarte nur GDDR3 Speicher zum Einsatz kommt, ist diese leider nicht so schnell wie die Karte mit GDDR5.

Die CoD Teile sind eigentlich kein Problem für das Notebook, MW2 schafft mein Macbook aus Core 2 Duo und 9600m gt bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1200 noch auf ziemlich hohen Settings.


----------



## dieterbohlen (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
habe mir jetzt das acer notebook aber mit einem schwächeren prozessor bestellt:
Acer Aspire 5750G-2334G50Mnkk 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
kann man trodzdem noch die spiele spielen:
Far Cry 2
CoD MW2
CoD MW1
CoD Black Ops
GTA IV???


----------



## kress (12. Oktober 2011)

Die Cod Teile ja, Far Cry 2 auf niedrigen Settings und GTA IV wohl auch nur auf (sehr) niedrigen Einstellungen.


----------



## K3n$! (12. Oktober 2011)

GTA4 ist sehr CPU-lastig. Daher wäre es nicht verkehrt gewesen, die 34€ noch zu investieren.


----------



## Alex555 (12. Oktober 2011)

Fc2 sollte dieser Laptop locker packen! 
Die GT540M packt im M11x R3 sogar Battlefield 3 auf relativ guten Frameraten. 
Die größten Probleme sehe ich bei GTA IV, das ist ein wahrer CPU Fresser! 
Ich packe sogar FC2 auf meiner HD 4570, die um einiges langsamer ist, auf mittel mit dx9. 
Außer du übertreibst es mit der physik, um verbrennst die ganze gegend mit very high details!


----------



## Ashton (12. Oktober 2011)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Die GT540M packt im M11x R3 sogar Battlefield 3 auf relativ guten Frameraten.



Auf welchen Details soll das denn gehen? Ultra Low?


----------



## dieterbohlen (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
Habe jetzt das Notebook mit dem i3 bestellt habe aber ein großes oder kleines Problem  
Erst flackert der bildschirm heftig dann stürtzt er ab dann funktioniert nichts mehr. Wenn man den Laptop dann wieder einschalten will geht der Bildschirm auch nicht mehr erst nach dem 10. Oder 15. Mal. das ist mir jetzt 3 mal in 3 Tagen. Mir ist auch aufgefallen dass es nur bei der integrierten Intel Grafik passiert aber nicht bei der gt540m. Habt ihr Vorschläge was ich machen kann? Habe den Laptop auch nachdem ersten mal wo dass passiert ist auf die werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt. 
Bitte schnell helfen!!!!!


----------



## K3n$! (18. Oktober 2011)

Flackert der Bildschirm schon auf, wenn du noch kein Windows gestartet hast, also wenn du noch den Boot-Screen vom Hersteller siehst ?


----------



## dieterbohlen (18. Oktober 2011)

Nein. Aber seit heute morgen geht nichts mehr also auch nicht beim Boot da sieht man auch nichts mehr hr


----------



## K3n$! (18. Oktober 2011)

Na dann. Ruf bei dem Händler an, bei dem du das Notebook gekauft hast und rede mit dem. 
Wahrscheinlich wird es dann ausgetauscht, sofern es kein Eigenverschulden ist.


----------



## dieterbohlen (18. Oktober 2011)

Ok aber ich bin auch nicht zufrieden mit dem Notebook (Verarbeitung). Will es dann auch zurückgeben. Mein Freund hat mir geraten ein Asus Notebook zunehmen habt ihr da ein paar Vorschläge?
Budget:700€


----------



## K3n$! (18. Oktober 2011)

Wofür brauchst du denn das Notebook ?  Nur um zu zocken ? Dann kauf dir lieber einen vernünftigen PC für 700€. Da bekommst du auch ne vernünftige Grafikkarte (GTX560Ti oder GTX570) und dazu noch einen ordentlichen Prozessor (Core i5 2500K).


----------



## dieterbohlen (18. Oktober 2011)

Bisschen zocken wie far cry 2 Cod mw1 Cod Black Ops GTA 4. Auch für die Schule und da ich viel unterwegs bin auf reisen... 
GTA 4 habe auf dem acer ausprobiert ging auf maximalen Einstellungen 
Vorschläge


----------



## K3n$! (19. Oktober 2011)

Guck dir mal diese Geräte an: 

Gh.de Liste


----------



## Kytyzow (17. November 2011)

Eine Sache finde ich komisch, ich hab einen 

Acer Aspire 5755G
i7-2670qm
gt540m 2gb vram
4gb ram

und habe mit benutzerdefinierten einstellungen (niedrig bis mitte) um die 30-50 fps.
Hier wird behauptet das ne gt540m 60fps mit meinem system haben soll, was sagt ihr dazu? Verstehe ich da was falsch oder muss es bei mir tatsächlich flotter zugehen?


----------

